# Timeshare give aways



## JimJ (Mar 14, 2008)

There had been a forum or a section where "free" or give away timeshares could be listed.  Is it still running or is it that I just can't find it now?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2008)

In the red bar at the top of the page click:

*Classified Ads *

Then Click:

*New Classified Ad Program*

And then scroll down to:

*Bargain Basement $25 or less*


----------

